# Cruze Oil Leak



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Turbo/Valve cover gasket? Oil spill during last oil change?


----------



## Halo9809 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks man, like I said any ideas are nice just to have, I've ruled out the oil change because the dealer said it was from an oil change and I know that's a lie because I power washed the engine and that's how I have the clean photo and I have paperwork stating the date it was changed and a date for the photos of when they were taken


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks to me from the second photo that the oil is spraying around. Have you determined that it's engine oil? The one thing I hate about the dipstick-less tranny is that you have no idea if you're running low on fluid. At least we know it's not power steering fluid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Halo9809 said:


> Can someone just name off a few ideas of what could be causing this oil leak? I know you can't tell me exactly what's wrong with it without seeing it in person and all but just some ideas would be nice. I know these photos aren't the best so the oil leak is at the far back not on top of the engine but about midway down on the back right


Hi Halo9809, 

I understand that you did get the chance to bring this to the dealership's attention, but if you need any additional assistance, I would be more than happy to get in touch with them on your behalf. I apologize for the recent concerns involving your Cruze, and I'm here to help in the best way possible. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. I look forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Halo-

What engine transmission is this? It looks like maybe a 1.4L, but hard to tell based on the pictures. You need to take the air supply line off at the throttle body and look for an oily throttle body. I believe the oil being pushed into the intake is from the "orange check valve" that is part of the intake manifold/PCV system, but I'm not 100% certain on that.


----------



## Halo9809 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes it is the 1.4L turbo


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Halo-
> 
> What engine transmission is this? It looks like maybe a 1.4L, but hard to tell based on the pictures. You need to take the air supply line off at the throttle body and look for an oily throttle body. I believe the oil being pushed into the intake is from the "orange check valve" that is part of the intake manifold/PCV system, but I'm not 100% certain on that.


Agree, looks like oil coming from throttle body. Common, just take throttle intake loose and clean and reinstall. Should not be anything to be too concerned over. How many miles do you have on the car?


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

I have been searching finder my hood at a leak identical to this one. Pics are exactly like mine and I am certain it is a bit of oil coming out of the throttle body. I just removed the hose to the throttle body itself and gave everything a good cleaning. I was a bit stumped as to what could leak oil this high on my engine and just a few days ago posted a query on this forum looking for tips to find it. This is the first turbocharged engine I have ever owned and I am still learning about them. My cruze is a 2013 2 LT and is the nicest car I have ever owned but I see a Camaro in my future.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Could be valve/cam cover or bad pcv causing oil to build up in the throttle body.


----------

